# not the best out there



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

headed out sunday for youth duck!$ got one a green wing teal!$ saw alot called alot, shot a few times. well anyways i wanted to post this thread becase i was using federal black cloud and was not impressed with the pattern, is this happing to anyone im just trying to figure it out its supposed to be great ammo.. 
[email protected]


----------



## lilfeucht (Jun 16, 2008)

I love it and is pretty much the only ammo I will use for ducks and geese. Did you actually pattern it on a piece of card board? What choke was ya using?


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

You have to pattern it with different chokes.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

quick draw mcgraw 15 said:


> headed out sunday for youth duck!$ got one a green wing teal!$ saw alot called alot, shot a few times. well anyways i wanted to post this thread becase i was using federal black cloud and was not impressed with the pattern, is this happing to anyone im just trying to figure it out its supposed to be great ammo..
> [email protected]


well young one.... first what kind of gun ....what choke.... size of shells...how far were you trying to shoot them ... were you pass shotting or trying to hit them on the water ..... heres a little tip it just steel for one thing it not any better then another steel ...tip number two just because you buy all of tiger woods clubs does not make you as good as him ... go shoot clay for two weeks 

heck i buy over 500+ rounds a year just for waterfowl i have been hunting over 30 years and i miss like crazy even at 5 feet but at 60 + yards i do better


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Dont take this the wrong way, but its one of two things .... or both. Either youre shooting is off or it patterns like crap out of your gun. Dont waste your money on these shells, stick with reg steel and spend more time practicing calling, decoying, knowing when and when not to call, etc. The shells may kill more birds for some hunters, but they tear them up too. IMO, the most important things to learn about waterfowl hunting are how and when to call, decoy spreads / placement and knowing when to call the shot. Its all about experience. Sometimes you only want a couple decoys, sometimes you dont want to call at all, sometimes you need to hail them all the way in. Also some shots are just hard. I have a real hard time shooting birds that are quartering away from me from my left to right. I miss those all the time. I don't like those overhead shots either. Point is, in the hands of the right person and gun its good ammo, try to disect your hunt a little further than the ammo and you will make a better waterfowl hunter. 

Good luck!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ErieAngler said:


> Dont take this the wrong way, but its one of two things .... or both. Either youre shooting is off or it patterns like crap out of your gun. Dont waste your money on these shells, stick with reg steel and spend more time practicing calling, decoying, knowing when and when not to call, etc. The shells may kill more birds for some hunters, but they tear them up too. IMO, the most important things to learn about waterfowl hunting are how and when to call, decoy spreads / placement and knowing when to call the shot. Its all about experience. Sometimes you only want a couple decoys, sometimes you dont want to call at all, sometimes you need to hail them all the way in. Also some shots are just hard. I have a real hard time shooting birds that are quartering away from me from my left to right. I miss those all the time. I don't like those overhead shots either. Point is, in the hands of the right person and gun its good ammo, try to disect your hunt a little further than the ammo and you will make a better waterfowl hunter.
> 
> Good luck!


well put [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]!%


----------



## MarbleEYEs (Nov 22, 2006)

I second that notion... learn to work them in close and you will never have to worry about bad patterns or cripples

and be careful with that black cloud... this isn't the first time i've seen this happen!!











This thing blew on the third shot (wad stuck or something) of my buddy's gun while I was laying in the blind next to him... pretty scary stuff


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

ErieAngler ..You my friend said it all in one mouth full..Waterfowling takes years of learning..And sometimes a guy never learns it all...Had a friend who I hunted with all the time...Loved to call..Had a corn field the Geese would use when we were not there..Pass it up when we were..I thought it was the spread..till one evening I told him to keep his call in his pocket..Limited out ,,they did not like his call...When the flight birds came down the game plan changed.....JIM....CL....


----------



## noluck (Apr 13, 2004)

amen!!!!erie angler.
I am starting my 37th season and I learn somthing new every trip. I get to go out about 80 days a season and I stay with the standard steel with a factory chock tube. we just don't shoot the birds that are not in the decoys. we don't have any issues with cripples.we do our share and then some of missing, but as I tell my son the close ones you miss are the one you remember and laugh about for many seasons.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

!$!$noluck..The ones to laugh at are the ones that land in the deeks ..and you stand ,,throw anything you can ..yell...Then when they flush you miss ...That always got a laugh out of me and my shooters...And it has happened to us all..and I said ALL...JIM....CL....


----------

